# Injury Prevention in MMA event



## Tez3 (Jan 22, 2015)

A serious (free!) event taking place in Dublin, Eire on Saturday showing how seriously MMA is being taken now. I had planned to go but couldn't in the end but I'll look forward to getting feedback. Just look at the subjects covered and the qualifications of the experts. what's also interesting is the inclusion of a politician who has spoken out _against_ MMA!  SAFEMMA is a voluntary organisation made up of many in the UK and Irish MMA community as we have no governing body we are trying to do it ourselves.


 Programme (Subject to Change)

11.00 Registration

Introductions
Mr John Kavanagh, IAPA President
Prof Dan Healy, on behalf of the Neuroscience Society, RCSI

Broken Bones in MMA...
Mr James Walsh Consultant Orthopaedic surgeon, Beaumont Hospital, Dublin

Twisted Knees in MMA
Mr Gary O Toole, Consultant Orthopaedic surgeon, St Vincents Hospital Dublin,
Olympic Swimmer and 1989 European 200m silver medalist

Performance Enhancing Drugs in MMA
Dr Conor 'O Brien, Former Chairman of Anti doping committee 1999-2005, WADA
committee member 2005-7, Irish Olympic Team Doctor 1996

BREAK

MMA fighting - a political view
Senator Catherine Noone, Fine Gael

How to cut weight safely and effectively
Mr Mark Ellison, Chief Performance Nutritionist to GB Boxing and Manchester United FC

How my body moves in a fight...there is no opponent
Mr Cathal Pendred, UFC MMA fighter

How the brain actually processes in a fight
Professor Daniel G Healy, Consultant Neurologist Beaumont hospital and RCSI

How the brain can be damaged in a fight
Professor Barry D Jordan, Consultant Neurologist, Weill Medical College, New York
Chief Medical Officer New York State Athletic Commission and boxing US

BREAK

Punch Drunk syndrome: what a pathologist sees when he gets your brain
Prof. Michael Farrell, Consultant Neuropathologist, Dublin Brain Bank

Fighting pitfalls...livers, cauliflowers, carotid dissections and detached retinas
Dr Eanna Falvey, Santry Sports Clinic, Dublin, Irish Rugby team doctor and former Irish
Amateur Super-heavyweight boxing champion

SAFEMMA Ireland - Q&A session
Ms Aisling Daly, Jerome Fennell, Izzy Carnwath


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 22, 2015)

An impressive group of speakers on some good subjects.  It would be interesting to be able to read or listen to the days speakers.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 22, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> An impressive group of speakers on some good subjects.  It would be interesting to be able to read or listen to the days speakers.




I must admit I was impressed when I saw the list and was disappointed when I couldn't go, too expensive to fly over and stay, hopefully though it will start off others, I don't know if anywhere else is holding this type of event anywhere?


----------



## seasoned (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a great event for sure.


----------



## Steve (Jan 22, 2015)

This is really interesting.  I wonder if there's anything like that over on this side of the ocean.


----------



## Buka (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow. That sounds like a really good take.


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 23, 2015)

Can only hope is recorded and makes its way to YouTube. Would be very interesting.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 23, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Can only hope is recorded and makes its way to YouTube. Would be very interesting.



I'll ask John Kavanagh if there will be any reports/videos etc being made, and what other similar events could be coming up too. It would be good if this type of event spread, I'm sure there's huge interest because although it says for MMA and some of the subjects may just be of interest for MMAers there's a lot there for all martial artists. The head injury/'punch drunk' thing for one and I know cauliflower ears are always worried about! There are worries about  head trauma in football ( soccer) as heading the ball could cause problems, more so in the past with a wet heavy leather ball rather than the lighter ones they use know though boxing is also the obvious sport for that


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> A serious (free!) event taking place in Dublin, Eire on Saturday showing how seriously MMA is being taken now. I had planned to go but couldn't in the end but I'll look forward to getting feedback. Just look at the subjects covered and the qualifications of the experts. what's also interesting is the inclusion of a politician who has spoken out _against_ MMA!  SAFEMMA is a voluntary organisation made up of many in the UK and Irish MMA community as we have no governing body we are trying to do it ourselves.
> 
> 
> Programme (Subject to Change)
> ...



That would be a great seminar to attend. Do they reach into the UK?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> That would be a great seminar to attend. Do they reach into the UK?




I think this is the first of it's kind, hopefully because SAFEMMA is UK based it will come over here too, Dublin is too far for me, I'd have to fly I wouldn't be taking a ferry at all, and stop over which to be honest isn't a hardship in that city lol! I'm hoping if it's a success it will come to the mainland.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I think this is the first of it's kind, hopefully because SAFEMMA is UK based it will come over here too, Dublin is too far for me, I'd have to fly I wouldn't be taking a ferry at all, and stop over which to be honest isn't a hardship in that city lol! I'm hoping if it's a success it will come to the mainland.



Guess you would be in the pub with the hubby and sinking a few pints of Guinness Hopefully so, that is really interesting to me, for yet which reason I am yet to fathom, but still


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Guess you would be in the pub with the hubby and sinking a few pints of Guinness Hopefully so, that is really interesting to me, for yet which reason I am yet to fathom, but still




Sounds good to me especially if the SBG people were there. I think it's got something to interest all martial artists to be honest.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know what SBG means  Er yeah agree anyway!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I don't know what SBG means  Er yeah agree anyway!



Straight Blast Gym. SBG Ireland  You would enjoy going out with Ash the Bash  she is a star.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Straight Blast Gym. SBG Ireland  You would enjoy going out with Ash the Bash  she is a star.



The Irish are crazy don't you know  However, they really are great people. Crazy mind


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 27, 2015)

How did the seminar go, did you get any feedback?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> How did the seminar go, did you get any feedback?



Doubt that she would have gone.


----------

